# WM Lake Tahoe Different Unit Types 2 & 3 Bedrooms



## Hobokie (May 4, 2022)

Does anyone know the difference between the following units?

2 Bedroom Plus Tahoe 3
2 Bedroom Tahoe 1
2 Bedroom Tahoe 2
2 Bedroom Tahoe 3
3 Bedroom Tahoe 1
3 Bedroom Tahoe 2


----------



## HudsHut (May 4, 2022)

There are 3 completely separate buildings (not right next to each other), up there. the Tahoe 1, 2, and 3 are the "names of those buildings".
Tahoe 1 and 2 were old and decrepit 20 years ago. There was a lovely view from the outside of bldg 3, but the units didn't necessarily have views.
Reserve if you must, but waitlist, and hold out for SouthShore.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 8, 2022)

I actually like WM Lake Tahoe.  The units have all been renovated and are quite nice.  I especially like the one bedroom units.  Not as crazy about the 2 bedrooms in Tahoe III.


----------

